# Got me thinking



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Well being up at the crack of dawn has always thrilled me as I would not want to burn any daylight that I could be doing something thrilling... I looked out side before I put on my boots to get some firewood and what do you think I found..... my first snow of the season... Just a light dustring but the picture that follows will give some direction to my thinking as I have 5 turkeys to smoke tomorrow for an AM delivery. Just wondering how much earlier I will have to start... My first pick up is at 10:00 and it's a 25 pounder...... Maybe I will start around 1:30-2:00 am tomoroww. With temps around 24 degrees for tomorrow morning it will be interesting to say the least. 

In this picture you will see my smoker and I just had to take this to show where my mind set is.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Are these store bought turkeys or are you smoking some of the locally harvested variety? :eat: I may have to drop in for a turkey dinner. :lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning Erine.
Nice looking setup...meals on wheels.

First dusting....just mother nature measuring for the white balnket she'll be soon laying down in weeks to come.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

These are the wild variety harvested buy a local hunting group and put up for sale by the pound. I took orders for them in Sept. and October during our cooking of Boston Butts at the Guenther Sorghum Mill. These are the last of 30 That I have been smoke cooking since the first of last week. The biggest was a 24 pounder and the smallest was 2 13 pound hens that I am doing along with these put in this am. The 13 pounders are mine since we arehaving 12 extra for Thanks Giving dinner. That was at 2:00 this morning. Cooked with apple wood and at about 4:30 am I will put water and apple juice in my drip pan to finish off. They were injected with white wine or apple juice to keep them ulrtra moist. My neighbors of about 1/2 mile away drop by to see what all that smell and smoke is for. Now they want Butts for the New Years celebration and I am wotking on a quote for 30 to be cooked in Nashville for Super Bowl Sunday. I hope I get it as it will get me some extra cash.


----------

